# zum Kopf rauskommt



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte verstehen, warum in diesem Fall die Präposition _zu _statt _aus _verwendet wurde. Kontext: Ein Artz spricht mit einer Frau über die Vorgehensweise und Prozeduren, denen sich ihr Liebhaber wegen seines Unfalls hat unterzogen lassen.

_Er wurde vom Schockraum direkt in den Operationssaal gebracht, wo das Hämatom mittels einer Kraniotomie entfernt wurde. Dort haber wir auch eine Hirndruckssonde gelegt -das ist dieser Draht, der hier oben *zum Kopf rauskommt*, an den Monitor geht und den Hirndruck aufzeichnet._
*Aus "Kreuzfahrt" von Mireille Zindel*

Übrigens, abgesehen von _Prozedur_, wie sagt ihr (_medical_)_ procedure_ auf Deutsch? Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## JClaudeK

gvergara said:


> Ich möchte verstehen, warum in diesem Fall die Präposition _zu _statt _aus _verwendet wurde.


Das ist meines Erachtens einfach ein Fehler (vielleicht hat sich der Autor durch "zum Hals raushängen" 'anstecken' lassen?).



gvergara said:


> wie sagt ihr (_medical_)_ procedure_ auf Deutsch?


ein Eingriff, eine Operation


----------



## Frieder

Vielleicht ist es auch süddeutscher Einfluss – denn dort schaut man auch _zum Fenster hinaus_, oder geht _zum Städtele hinaus_.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist meines Erachtens einfach ein Fehler


 Sehe ich auch so ... oder der Autor wollte gezwungen witzig sein, was dann schief gegangen ist. Idiomatisch ist "zum" hier auf jeden Fall nicht. Die Analogie zu "zum Hals raus" ist zwar naheliegend, würde aber ein Arzt niemals verwenden.


----------



## anahiseri

Procedure --= Verfahren


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> Procedure --= Verfahren


Medical procedure: ärztliches Verfahren / ärztliche Behandlung.


----------



## elroy

"Behandlung" is treatment in general, which may or may not involve a procedure.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> oder geht _zum Städtele hinaus_


Oh, ich hatte (in dem Lied)  _muss i denn zum Städtele hinaus _als ''muss ich wirklich aus dem Haus und in die Stadt gehen'' gedeutet.
Bedeutet es in Wirklichkeit ''muss ich aus der Stadt hinausgehen''?


----------



## gvergara

Eine Frage. Noch im Krankenhaus fragt die Frau den Artz:

_"Sein Zustand ist also kritisch?" sagte ich hilflos.
"Ja."
"Und wann ist er es nicht mehr?"
Herr Lardelli überlegt.
"Wenn er *zum Spital rausläuft*."_
*Aus "Kreuzfahrt" von Mireille Zindel*

Die Autorin kommt aus der Schweiz. Kann es sein, dass diese Verwendung _zu...aus_ eine regionale Variante zu _aus...heraus _ist? Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Bedeutet es in Wirklichkeit ''muss ich aus der Stadt hinausgehen''?


Ja. Die typische englische Übersetzung lautet z.B. "_Must I, then? Must I, then? From the town must I, then?"
_
Wikipedia: Muss i denn, muss i denn zum Städtele hinaus – Wikipedia
_



			Inhalt ... sind die Abschiedsworte eines jungen Mannes, der seine Geliebte verlassen muss. Er verspricht ihr Treue und sie zu heiraten, wenn er ... zurückkehre.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Die Autorin kommt aus der Schweiz. Kann es sein, dass diese Verwendung _zu...aus_ eine regionale Variante zu _aus...heraus _ist?


Ja, das kann sein. Ob es typisch Schweizerisch ist, weiß ich leider nicht, aber typisch Standarddeutsch ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Medical procedure: ärztliches Verfahren


Woher hast du  "ärztliches Verfahren"? Das kommt meines Wissens nur in alten Texten vor.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das kommt meines Wissens nur in alten Texten vor.


Auch in nicht so alten.
Egohypnose.de Hypnose ist ein seröses ärztliches Verfahre - Pagesstudy


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch in nicht so alten.


Mag sein, aber "ärztliche Behandlung" ist mir geläufiger.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Mag sein, aber "ärztliche Behandlung" ist mir geläufiger.


Elroy objected in #7....


----------



## jedna

Hallo Leute!

Im Fernsehen hört man in ärtzlicher Umgebung oft das Wort 'Prozedere. Und das sagt Duden:
*Synonyme zu Prozedere*

Vorgehen;  *Verfahren,* Verfahrensweise, Vorgehensweise; (österreichisch) Vorgangsweise; (bildungssprachlich) Modus Procedendi

Im virtuellen WR Wörterbuch:
procedure - Nederlands-Duits woordenboek | WordReference.com

Procedure ist hier zwar das holl. Wort (ein virtuelles WR englisch/deutsch WB gibt es leider nicht) aber direkt aus dem englischen 'procedure'  übersetzt.
Synonyme für das holl. 'procedure' sind dieselben als Duden zu 'Prozedere' gibt.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Elroy objected in #7....


Das habe ich so verstanden:
Hier passt  weder  "ärztliche Behandlung" noch "ärztliches Verfahren".

cf.:
procedure (med) = Eingriff, Operation
or here:


> procedure
> a medical *operation*
> it's a routine/ standard *surgical* procedure


Daher meine #2


----------



## Kajjo

jedna said:


> Und das sagt Duden


Sogenannte Synonyme sind im Duden leider keine echten Synonyme, sondern überstreifen eher breiter das grobe Bedeutungsumfeld. Du darfst nie davon ausgehen, dass zwei Duden-Synonyme wirklich bedeutungsgleich sind.

_procedure = Verfahren _... passt aber recht gut.

Im Detail unterscheiden sich Eingriff, Verfahren, Behandlung, Therapie deutlich. 
_
_


----------



## jedna

Kajjo said:


> _procedure = Verfahren _... passt aber recht gut.



Deshalb hatte ich 'Verfahren' ja auch akzentuiert

Vielleicht ist dies der Unterschied? Bei der Behandlung von (zB. Krebs) verfahren die Ärzte folgendermaßen.....(ist das Verfahren folgendermaßen....)


----------



## Alemanita

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist meines Erachtens einfach ein Fehler (vielleicht hat sich der Autor durch "zum Hals raushängen" 'anstecken' lassen?).



Warum ist _zum Hals heraushängen _in Ordnung, aber nicht _zum Kopf heraushängen?_
In beiden Fällen hängt etwas heraus.
Manchmal geht auch etwas _zum einen Ohr hinein und zum anderen hinaus _(elterliche Ermahnungen, z.B.)


----------



## jedna

Würde 'beim' Kopf herauskommen nicht eine bessere Wahl sein? Zum' erscheint mir im Verhältnis Arzt-Pazient (oder wie in diesem Fall die Freundin des Pazienten) doch etwas zu 'grob/lakonisch', wenig empathisch ausgedrückt (wie Kajjo schon meinte #4). Aber vielleicht ist der Gebrauch von 'zum' etwas Schweizerisches (die Autorin ist ja Schweizerin), (genauso wie beim Satz aus Gonzolas #9 wird vermutet), und in diesem Land keineswegs 'grob'.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Warum ist _zum Hals heraushängen _in Ordnung, aber nicht _zum Kopf heraushängen?_


Was meinst du denn mit "in Ordnung"? Es sagt halt niemand so. Es ist nicht idiomatisch -- und schon gar nicht, wenn es angeblich ein Arzt sagen soll.

Es war bestimmt als sprachlich witzige Formulierung gemeint, aber wie bei vielen dieser Möchtergen-Auoren halt danebengegangen. Idiomatisch ist auf jeden Fall anders.


----------



## jedna

Kajjo said:


> Es war bestimmt als sprachlich witzige Formulierung gemeint, aber wie bei vielen dieser Möchtergen-Auoren halt danebengegangen. Idiomatisch ist auf jeden Fall anders.



Dieser Roman mag thematisch und auch sonst nicht jedermans Sache sein, macht aber soweit man es beurteilen kann, keinenfalls Gebrauch von billigen Witz :Kreuzfahrt - Mireille Zindel |          Vorablesen (kurze Beschreibung und sogar Leseprobe oben rechts). Es ist ein seriös gemeintes und geschriebenes Buch von einer seriösen jungen Schriftstellerin. Ob es in der 'Möchtegern-Kategorie' passt...? Ich bezweifle es.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> Warum ist _zum Hals heraushängen _in Ordnung, aber nicht _zum Kopf heraushängen***_


Ganz einfach, weil das erstere rein bildlich gemeint ist, während es hier um ein ganz konkretes Heraushängen handelt.

Edit (gekreuzt mit jedna)
***Außerdem heißt es im Text 'zum Kopf herauskommen'.


----------



## jedna

JClaudeK said:


> Ganz einfach, weil das erstere rein bildlich gemeint ist, während es hier um ein ganz konkretes Heraushängen handelt.



Genau!

Im Original heißt es aber nicht 'heraushängen' (was erst recht grob gesprochen sein würde) sondern 'herauskommen'.


----------



## Alemanita

JClaudeK said:


> Ganz einfach, weil das erstere rein bildlich gemeint ist, während es hier um ein ganz konkretes Heraushängen handelt.
> 
> Edit (gekreuzt mit jedna)
> ***Außerdem heißt es im Text 'zum Kopf herauskommen'.





jedna said:


> Genau!
> 
> Im Original heißt es aber nicht 'heraushängen' (was erst recht grob gesprochen sein würde) sondern 'herauskommen'.



Ihr habt natürlich beide Recht, entschuldigt, da habe ich nicht genau hingeguckt!


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Im Detail unterscheiden sich Eingriff, Verfahren, Behandlung, Therapie deutlich.


 Genau, auch im Englischen gibt es jeweils einen anderen Begriff dafür: _intervention, procedure, treatment, therapy_.


----------



## Hutschi

Zumindest umgangssprachlich ist die Form für mich "normal" (Ein Draht, der zum Kopf rauskommt" ist umgangssprachliches Register. Es klingt für mich umgangssprachlich völlig idiomatisch.  Falsch klingt es für mich nicht.)
In fachsprachlichem Register würde ich eher sagen: "der aus dem Kopf herausgeführt wird/ist".

Im Lied heißt es: Muss i denn, muss i denn zum Städtele hinaus ...


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ein Draht, der zum Kopf rauskommt" ist umgangssprachliches Register. Es klingt für mich umgangssprachlich völlig idiomatisch.


Für mich klingt das nicht idiomatisch, also ist es vielleicht eine regionale Variante. Idiomatisch würde ich auch umgangssprachlich "aus dem Kopf heraus" empfinden. "Zum Hals heraushängen" ist allerdings sehr idiomatisch und eine feste Wendung.


----------

